# Language proficiency test for PR application Qs...



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello all, I'm in the process of applying for permanent residency in Canada. I've reached the point where I need to sit a language proficiency test to prove my claimed level of french. Do I also need to do an english test? It seems a little silly as I was born in the UK and went through the british education system and have a GCSE in English. If I have to do it then fair enough... just don't want to waste time and money doing it needlessly. The CIC website is quite vague about this issue, I seem to remember reading somewhere that it's only mandatory for those who are from countries where english is not the first language, although the website seems to suggest that it applies to everyone :confused2: I've sent an email to the London office, but it could take up to 28 working days to get a reply!

Also, has anyone on here done the french test? If so what sort of thing am I in for? Kinda worried about it to be honest as I haven't used any french since my lessons in school some 15 years ago! Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcan82 said:


> Hello all, I'm in the process of applying for permanent residency in Canada. I've reached the point where I need to sit a language proficiency test to prove my claimed level of french. Do I also need to do an english test? It seems a little silly as I was born in the UK and went through the british education system and have a GCSE in English. If I have to do it then fair enough... just don't want to waste time and money doing it needlessly. The CIC website is quite vague about this issue, I seem to remember reading somewhere that it's only mandatory for those who are from countries where english is not the first language, although the website seems to suggest that it applies to everyone :confused2: I've sent an email to the London office, but it could take up to 28 working days to get a reply!
> 
> Also, has anyone on here done the french test? If so what sort of thing am I in for? Kinda worried about it to be honest as I haven't used any french since my lessons in school some 15 years ago! Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions.


You will require to do the English IELTS test. There are no exceptions.
As far as French is concerned you must be able to converse and write fluently in the language. If you are not able to do this you should begin some kind of refresher course. Unless you've maintained your proficiency during the 15 years it seems, to me, somewhat unlikely you could pass the test at the moment.


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll have to book an IELTs test then...
The level of my french was stated as basic in my initial application, so there's no need to be able to speak or understand it fluently. Just wondered if anyone had taken this test, perhaps I could get some info on what kind of questions I'm likely to encounter and what sort of format the test would be in...
Thanks again


----------



## KateD6 (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcan82 said:


> Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll have to book an IELTs test then...
> The level of my french was stated as basic in my initial application, so there's no need to be able to speak or understand it fluently. Just wondered if anyone had taken this test, perhaps I could get some info on what kind of questions I'm likely to encounter and what sort of format the test would be in...
> Thanks again


Hi!

I took a TEF (Test d'Evaluation Francais) in June for my Quebec application. I'm British but live in France and went to Tours at it was my closest testing centre. They sent me a sample booklet of the questions when I registered for the tests.

You need to do all three tests, the compulsory test (which is multi-choice) and the written and oral expression tests. 

The main multi-choice test was about 200 multi-choice questions which varied from understanding signs, reading articles and answering questions, listening to descriptions and an answering questions about them, filling in the correct verb tense from grammar questions etc.

The written test I had to complete a newspaper article and write about 150 words, then a second test where I had to write a letter to the editor expressing a viewpoint and arguements in response to an article.

The oral test I had to ask questions in response to an article/ad, which in my case was an ad for a ski chalet and holiday package which I needed to find out details of. The second part of the test was taking a viewpoint and arguing it, in my case, whether I though that internet shopping was a good or bad thing!!

It was pretty full-on and took about four hours but I did reasonably well and you get sent a very detailed breakdown of how you did. Good luck!!


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi KateD6. Thanks very much for the info, it's a major help. I gather from their website that the same TEF test is used for all levels of ability. Sounds like I need to brush up a fair bit from what you've mentioned above. You've certainly given me a good idea of what areas to concentrate on though. Thanks again, much apreciated


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, a little update here for anyone who may be interested, I have received a reply from the UK Canadian immigration office regarding this matter. I asked them if I needed to take an English test as I was born in the UK and English is obviously my first language. The reply was as follows 

"_Dear Madam / Sir,

Thank you for your enquiry.

If you are claiming points for English language ability and English is not your first language, you are strongly advised to submit IELTS test results. If you are claiming points for French language ability and French is not your first language, you are strongly advised to submit TEF test results. 

Points for language ability will be awarded based on language test results from an approved organization or a written submission. If you choose not to provide test results, your language ability will be assessed on the basis of the information on file. This may result in your application being refused for insufficient points. 

Please note that if you provide IELTS or TEF results that were more than 12 months old at the time you submitted your application, you may have to provide updated ones.

If you have submitted an application for permanent residence under the Federal Skilled Worker category, on or after June 26, 2010, please see the following website for more information regarding language testing: Skilled Workers and Professionals - Selection Factor: Language 

Yours sincerely,

Client Service Unit_"

To my mind, this confirms that I do not need to take an English test, but as I am claiming some level of proficiency in French, I must do a French test. I hope this helps clarify the situation for anyone else who is in the same boat as me, as information given on the official website is quite vague, and it took 2 weeks to get this reply from them! Fortunately I was able to cancel my test booking with a full refund.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcan82 said:


> Ok, a little update here for anyone who may be interested, I have received a reply from the UK Canadian immigration office regarding this matter. I asked them if I needed to take an English test as I was born in the UK and English is obviously my first language. The reply was as follows
> 
> "_Dear Madam / Sir,
> 
> ...


The bold one is the key paragraph if your application was submitted before June 26, 2010, there wasn't a requirement for British citizens to take the IELTS English exam. However, it is a requirement for all FSW PR applications post June 26, 2010 regardless of nationality.


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks JGK, so just to confirm, I first submitted my initial application back in March, but have yet to submit the detailed application to my local CIC office, however I should still be exempt from this requirement, right?


----------

